# Valentine's Flower Week starts now!



## Justin (Feb 9, 2019)

*Valentine's Flower Week
February 9, 2019 - February 16, 2019*






​
Valentine's Day is almost here everyone! Let's get ready for the big day by covering the forums with flowers in this special edition Valentine's Flower Week.

And what's this? It looks like all the spring flowers everywhere have scared the cold brutal winter away to reveal a never-before-seen spring cedar tree! 

This week's perks are...


New Valentine's Pink Roses and Tulips
Hybrid Breeding
Fertilizer Event Item
Common Flowers Restock
New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge
Classic Valentine's Day Roses

*New Valentine's Pink Roses and Tulips*

Do you love pink? This is your week!

Typically we run a voting poll to determine the next hybrid flower, but we're switching it up this week. Since it's the Valentine's Flower Week, we are introducing _two_ new hybrid collectibles this week: _Pink Roses and Pink Tulips!
_






Want one of these new collectibles? At least for now, you will only be able to get them in the Flower Week breeding event. Get your common flowers ready to breed and read the section below!


*Hybrid Breeding*

Following the first Flower Week, we are bringing back a fun TBT feature: hybrid breeding! During this event you will be able to breed hybrid flower collectibles from your existing flower collectibles, just like in the Animal Crossing games.

Each night, the flowers in your collectible lineup have a small chance to produce a new hybrid collectible. All of our previously released pink hybrids can be grown in this week, in addition to the new Pink Rose and Pink Tulips, as shown below. The lucky users who successfully grow a hybrid will be posted in this thread each night.

Here is how the breeding event will work:


The flower collectibles must be visible in your lineup and paired horizontally, vertically, or diagonally.
To increase your chances of growing a hybrid, you can fit as many pairs into your lineup as possible.
Each hybrid combination has a 5% chance of growing a hybrid.
Using a fertilizer item increases the chance of producing a hybrid from any pair in your lineup to 10%.
If you manage to grow a hybrid, it will not decrease your chances of growing another one in the subsequent days.
However, you cannot grow more than one of each hybrid per day.
The hybrid flowers finish growing at 11:00 PM Eastern Time each night.
Any user who logs in to the forum since the previous night will be eligible to grow a hybrid.
These are the available hybrid combinations this week:*Pink Roses*
Red and Red Roses
Red and White Roses

*Pink Tulips*
Red and White Tulips

*Pink Cosmos*
Red and White Cosmos

*Pink Lilies*
Red and White Lilies
Red and Red Lilies​

*Fertilizer Event Item*

As mentioned above, you can use the Fertilizer item to increase your chances of growing a hybrid.




Simply purchase the Fertilizer item from the Shop for 150 Bells and put it in your collectible lineup. Every hybrid combination in your lineup will be more likely to grow a hybrid. While the fertilizer can be used everyday, it will be consumed and go away at the end of this Flower Week.


*Common Flower Restock*

We are restocking all of the common flowers that can be used in the breeding event: Roses, Tulips, Cosmos, and Lilies. Head on over to the Shop to pick up any of these for the duration of Flower Week.

Looking for Pansies and Violets? We plan on bringing back the rotating common flowers in the Shop soon as they originally were a few years ago. Stay tuned.


*New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge
*
Need a pick me up of bells in your TBT account for a fresh crop of flower collectibles? You're in luck with the *New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge* available this week!

Just pop on your old, dusty copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf and gather up your hybrid flowers together for a photo. If you don't have many right now, you have all week to grow some or hit up your fellow TBTers for some help!

Upload your photo to the challenge thread here and we'll reward you with free TBT Bells based on the number of unique hybrid flower colours in your screenshot! *More details at the thread here.*


*Classic Valentine's Roses*

While all these new activities are fun, the classic Valentine's Roses from the previous years will be returning too! The six year TBT Valentine's Day tradition will start late on Wednesday night.


---

Thank you for Jeremy for running the hybrid breeding, and thank you to Laudine for creating the banner graphics!


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2019)

you really had to taunt us like this huh


----------



## cornimer (Feb 9, 2019)

To try for a rose or to hoard pink tulips.....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2019)

I decided to participate in the event. Tulips are my favorite flowers, so I’m in.

Also, I can only get a hybrid tulip from red and white ones, but the yellow ones are the best.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 9, 2019)

Awesome!!! I loooove flower events!!! ♡


----------



## Flare (Feb 9, 2019)

Umm, excuse me? Where's Piranha Plant?


----------



## Valzed (Feb 9, 2019)

Makin' room in my line up to try for a Pink Rose...

(I promise I'll do my best to collect all the roses for you, Mom-Mom. I miss you.)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 9, 2019)

Can we get a little tutorial as to how we can arrange our flowers for breeding?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 9, 2019)

1,000,000 TBT for the pink hybrids lmao


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2019)

but, shouldn't pink cosmos and pink lilies breed more of same???

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, my old fertilizer disappeared?!  (poop)


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 9, 2019)

Black Tulip for us singletons please.


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2019)

wait was this all a ruse to eliminate pink flowers from hybrid polls 'cause if so i approve


----------



## rianne (Feb 9, 2019)

Alrighty, ready to have a go. Thanks, staff.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 9, 2019)

I better get at least 2 pink tulips with this lineup


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2019)

MORE PINK
actually that pink rose is hot


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2019)

My lineup cost a fortune, so I really hope it pays off in the end. Good luck to everyone participating!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> To try for a rose or to hoard pink tulips.....



Since I'm specializing in roses and you're specializing in Tulips, perhaps we could trade one of the flowers we grow?


----------



## cornimer (Feb 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> My lineup cost a fortune, so I really hope it pays off in the end. Good luck to everyone participating!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I want at least two pink tulips so if I grow three then sure we can trade our produce


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> My lineup cost a fortune, so I really hope it pays off in the end. Good luck to everyone participating!



I legit could only allow myself to buy one of each of the red and white roses/tulips because I'm so broke.  No fertilizer for me either.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I legit could only allow myself to buy one of each of the red and white roses/tulips because I'm so broke.  No fertilizer for me either.



In my opinion you should replace the rightmost White Rose with a Fertilizer. It will *double* your chances of growing everything and it's only 150 Bells which you can afford.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 9, 2019)

Actually jokes, pink tulips are nicer

Also if you need fertiliser money the ACNL hybrid photo challenge gives (almost) enough TBT for it


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 9, 2019)

This is the first time I have participated in Flower Week so I?m excited!  Hopefully, this lineup will do the trick!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 9, 2019)

My first flower week too! Hoping for at least 1 pink rose.

- - - Post Merge - - -

...

...

Did I do it wrong lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> My first flower week too! Hoping for at least 1 pink rose.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It’s fine if you crossed them diagonally. But like they said, the odds of getting a hybrid is low, even when you follow the rules.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 9, 2019)

True, I'll just pray lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 9, 2019)

if i put a white feather and red feather next to each other does it spawn a pink feather


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 9, 2019)

Oooh, this'll be fun


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2019)

Just to confirm since a couple people have asked, there wasn't any hybrid breeding for the 'first' day at 11PM Eastern two hours ago given how small of a window there was after the event beginning. The first breeding will occur at 11PM Eastern on Sunday night!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 10, 2019)

Very cool! thanks!!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 10, 2019)

oooh this sounds amazing! 
now to figure out my line up tho aaah
fingers crossed ill get a hybrid c:


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 10, 2019)

Yay... I think I might have been MIA during the other flower weeks so I'm definitely doing this! The banner gets more and more adorable with the time of day... love the rainbow


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2019)

I wonder what collectible layout I can make with these, hmmm.
Thanks for putting this together as always.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

alright, who the **** gave the bike shop owner in rby the keys to the tbt shop?


----------



## lowaltitude (Feb 10, 2019)

Seeing the flowery banner this morning made me really happy! I'm excited!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

ps, seeing forum with grassy spring theme while my town is still snowy is really jarring


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 10, 2019)

I'll just have to say that Vladimir in the banner looks really proud of that pink tulip.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh cool!


----------



## gobby (Feb 10, 2019)

i'm broke and ready


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2019)

How exciting! This is my first event here  Hope I can breed a few pink hybrids! *fingers crossed*


----------



## mogyay (Feb 10, 2019)

this is so adorable, thank u sm mods (until nothing pink spawns for me then i kill u)!!! v aesthetic! leif would b happy

- - - Post Merge - - -

and admins lol : )


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 10, 2019)

I bought some roses and fertilizer to breed too! Though turns out I did the lineup wrong now.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 10, 2019)

Shamrock boosts your luck to get a hybrid by 50%!! Buy them while you can!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

Trundle said:


> Shamrock boosts your luck to get a hybrid by 50%!! Buy them while you can!



this is obviously the reason I'm displaying mine

nothing about wanting to fill up the last empty space with something aesthetically fitting, nope


----------



## boring (Feb 10, 2019)

for nearly 2 years i havebeen willing to die for pink hybrid collectables,,, 2019 really is my year


----------



## Bcat (Feb 10, 2019)

When staff announces flower week but the only new hybrids are pink:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2019)

I should be prepared for those flower hybrids to arrive.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, I'm hyped and all but the fertilizer seems expensive.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 10, 2019)

My first flower week! Yay! Hopefully I did my flowers right.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> I bought some roses and fertilizer to breed too! Though turns out I did the lineup wrong now.



You could try and trade with others who have the right time stamps to make your lineup work? Wish I could help you, but I have all mine displayed already..


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Eee, which one do I go for thou? I have a cosmo, so, lily? I don't knoooooow.

Also do shamrocks really do that or was the OP selling shamrocks and wanted to sell more?


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Also do shamrocks really do that or was the OP selling shamrocks and wanted to sell more?



Trundle was just making a joke. They have no impact.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Eee, which one do I go for thou? I have a cosmo, so, lily? I don't knoooooow.
> 
> Also do shamrocks really do that or was the OP selling shamrocks and wanted to sell more?



I don't see anything about shamrocks doing that, so I assume they are wrong. I'm not sure about their motives though.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 10, 2019)

Aw, nothing yet


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

Ah darn, but I figured.

I can't wait to see if I grow a flower or not, and for the upcoming events. I've never participated in the Valentines Day stuff, and this will be my first participating fair thingy.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

silveraquila said:


> Aw, nothing yet



The first hybrids will grow at 11pm EST. That's about 7hrs from now if I can math correctly.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey, will Jacob's Ladders ever be a collectable? Or a Rafflesia? Those would be really neat


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

alright, decided to actually go ahead and make my display a bit more optimal

small shame that I can't have the fertilizer take up a spot for the roses without mass purchasing or w/e, but ehhhh. it'd only add +2  to the current 6 rolls on tulips anyways, so not super worth it for the amount of effort it'd take imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



silveraquila said:


> Hey, will Jacob's Ladders ever be a collectable?



I dread the day this happens, for varying reasons


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 10, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I dread the day this happens, for varying reasons




Why's that?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

silveraquila said:


> Why's that?



first being my hopes they just *don't* keep that mistranslation with the collectible name (one of the very few things with the series I'll just flat-out say is inexcusably bad), yet feeling almost certain they will

the other being it being like the only thing I could think of that I'd actually want a full set of 12 for casual display purposes, combined with what I can already predict for its scarcity


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 10, 2019)

Can we get a little tutorial as to how we can arrange our flowers for breeding?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Can we get a little tutorial as to how we can arrange our flowers for breeding?



Read the first post, it explains how to arrange them.


----------



## seliph (Feb 10, 2019)

i got real bored before dinner

comprehensive flower guide for anyone who has trouble visualizing how to hybrid breed:







pink lines represent the links between flowers that work. little notes:

- roses and lilies work the same way, as do tulips and cosmos
- two white flowers will have no affect on each other.
- if you want pink roses or lilies you may as well fill up on red roses or red lilies


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

gyro said:


> i got real bored before dinner
> 
> comprehensive flower guide for anyone who has trouble visualizing how to hybrid breed:
> 
> ...



I mean I was just gonna say to map it on a piece of paper if you have trouble visualizing, while giving basic pointers. but lol, you really went the extra mile here

- - - Post Merge - - -

that said, only red and white combinations will make tulip and cosmos hybrids for this event, so it's a slight bit inaccurate

just remember for those, that the second row matching up to the flower below is better than alternating (take for example, my current setup is +6 chances at a hybrid tulip, but swapping the colors on the top row would change it to +5, as you lose the +3 diagonal combinations for a simple +2 vertical... and if it was a full 3 top and bottom, it'd be +4 diagonal vs +3 vertical)


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 10, 2019)

Does my lineup work?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Bobo said:


> Does my lineup work?



If I counted right, you have 9 combinations for roses and 4 for tulips. Good luck in growing something!


----------



## seliph (Feb 10, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> that said, only red and white combinations will make tulip and cosmos hybrids for this event, so it's a slight bit inaccurate



had a feeling i forgot something whoops

fixed + added some diagonals, just wanted to post the basics so people can figure out their own strategies and whatnot


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2019)

tbt staff should add a third row of collectibles, so we can go to the next grade of learning best hybrid chance combinations


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 10, 2019)

Getting close ... two more hours? ... I am on PST ... 6 PM here


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2019)

Just under half an hour to lock in your first lineups!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2019)

42 hybrids have been grown successfully tonight! TBT is going to be looking a lot more pink now.

*MasterM64 Pink Hybrid Tulip
Trundle Pink Hybrid Rose
RedTropicalPeachyFish Pink Hybrid Rose
radical6 Pink Hybrid Rose
Paperboy012305 Pink Hybrid Tulip
Cascade Pink Hybrid Tulip
LilD Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Makoto Pink Hybrid Lily
PrayingMantis10 Pink Hybrid Lily
PrayingMantis10 Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi Pink Hybrid Rose
mogyay Pink Hybrid Lily
mogyay Pink Hybrid Tulip
LambdaDelta Pink Hybrid Rose
Javocado Pink Hybrid Rose
Amilee Pink Hybrid Rose
honeyaura Pink Hybrid Rose
piichinu Pink Hybrid Rose
Alolan_Apples Pink Hybrid Tulip
LadyRainb Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden Pink Hybrid Tulip
Bobo Pink Hybrid Tulip
Bobo Pink Hybrid Rose
faithmads Pink Hybrid Rose
Jacob Pink Hybrid Tulip
pandapples Pink Hybrid Rose
pandapples Pink Hybrid Lily
Vampnessa Pink Hybrid Tulip
King Dorado Pink Hybrid Tulip
SensaiGallade Pink Hybrid Rose
hestu Pink Hybrid Tulip
Antonio Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Rose
ali.di.magix Pink Hybrid Tulip
princepoke Pink Hybrid Tulip
Valzed Pink Hybrid Rose
Lemonsky Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver Pink Hybrid Rose
Dacroze Pink Hybrid Lily
digimon Pink Hybrid Lily
digimon Pink Hybrid Tulip
Nougat Pink Hybrid Rose*


----------



## seliph (Feb 10, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> 42 hybrids have been grown successfully tonight! TBT is going to be looking a lot more pink now.
> 
> *MasterM64 Pink Hybrid Tulip
> Trundle Pink Hybrid Rose
> ...








(does post quality rule apply here i hope not)


----------



## Trundle (Feb 10, 2019)

Wondering if Jeremy can answer this.
How do the flower chances work? Is it:

a) 10% + 10% + 10% = 30% chance vs random number
or
b) 10% vs random number + 10% vs random number, etc


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> *MapleSilver Pink Hybrid Rose*



Ah, seems like my lineup is already paying off. Congratulations to everyone else who managed to grow something!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 10, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah, seems like my lineup is already paying off. Congratulations to everyone else who managed to grow something!



Looks like mine is as well my friend and congratulations to you too! 



Jeremy said:


> *MasterM64 Pink Hybrid Tulip*



When do these appear in our inventories?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

This song has been playing in my head for a while now because of this event. It's the area in Pikmin 3 where you first encounter Pink Pikmin.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2019)

Trundle said:


> Wondering if Jeremy can answer this.
> How do the flower chances work? Is it:
> 
> a) 10% + 10% + 10% = 30% chance vs random number
> ...



Each combination has its own chance of growing. But once you grow one hybrid type, any others of the same type won't count. (So b.)



MasterM64 said:


> When do these appear in our inventories?



They will be distributed twice, once in the middle of the week and once after the event is over.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 10, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> They will be distributed twice, once in the middle of the week and once after the event is over.



Ah, I see!  I assume we will get a PM from Leif during those time periods?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m glad that I got to breed a flower. This is the first time I bred flowers on this forum with my sidebar.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2019)

I came prepared, and it was a success.

I wonder how many more I’ll get? I don’t even have a Pink Rose yet.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeaaah, a pink rose.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 11, 2019)

Do new hybrids pop up in the lineup itself?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Do new hybrids pop up in the lineup itself?



According to Jeremy, they will be distributed later this week!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 11, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> According to Jeremy, they will be distributing later this week!



Oh OK, thanks!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Oh OK, thanks!



You are absolutely welcome!


----------



## Aniko (Feb 11, 2019)

Congratulation to all


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 11, 2019)

Ayy I wasn't expecting to get something  Super stoked though!


----------



## Holla (Feb 11, 2019)

Oops guess I should have bought some fertilizer before now


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 11, 2019)

Fun!!!! Pretty flowers guys!!!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 11, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Read the first post, it explains how to arrange them.



no it does not.  it describes how the flowers need to be arranged to produce a hybrid.
it does not explain how to move the flowers around in the lineup to achieve such.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> no it does not.  it describes how the flowers need to be arranged to produce a hybrid.
> it does not explain how to move the flowers around in the lineup to achieve such.



To arrange the flowers however you want, you need to buy them from the shop in a particular order and collectible lineups are ordered from Newest (upper left) -> Oldest (lower right). Essentially, First in, last one. Lets say you want to achieve the following order:

RRRRRR
RWRWRW

To achieve this, the first one you buy is white and then you follow the remaining sequence backwards (lower right to upper left) which means you need to buy them in this order:

W -> R -> W -> R -> W -> R ->
RRRRRR (you can buy the last 6 in this example all at once since timestamps wouldn't matter in this case)

Hope this helps!


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2019)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> no it does not.  it describes how the flowers need to be arranged to produce a hybrid.
> it does not explain how to move the flowers around in the lineup to achieve such.



Your lineup is arranged by date you bought the flower/collectible, the oldest being at the end and the newest being placed at the front. So if you want to breed pink tulips you can buy a white tulip to put next to the one you already have, then alternate colours or however you chose to organise it.

MasterM64 meet me to it and explained it better haha


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, gonna jump into the breeding madness too and try my luck to get a pink rose, which
looks quite nice to be honest.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 11, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> 42 hybrids have been grown successfully tonight! TBT is going to be looking a lot more pink now.
> 
> *
> Nougat Pink Hybrid Rose*



OMG YAY! So happy I managed to get a rose on the first day! This is so exciting


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

so is that list ordered by join date?


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so is that list ordered by join date?



Seeing how it is ordered, it definitely looks like it (seeing that I joined in 2009 while Trundle joined in 2010)!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

also, now debating on if I want to keep my current +11/+6 lineup, or do some more minor adjustments to make it an even +8/+8


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 11, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> *Dacroze Pink Hybrid Lily*



That was unexpected, but makes me really excited!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, now debating on if I want to keep my current +11/+6 lineup, or do some more minor adjustments to make it an even +8/+8



Seeing how your lineup currently is, you would have greater productivity if you replaced the bottom White Tulip with a red one because you lose a possible breeding pair by having 2 White Tulips next to each other (since White Tulip + White Tulip doesn't produce anything)!  I wouldn't change anything otherwise! 

*EDIT: You can also replace the top White Tulip as well with a red one since it would be easier to make that change without timestamp trading with anyone! *


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Seeing how your lineup currently is, you would have greater productivity if you replaced the bottom White Tulip with a red one because you lose a possible breeding pair by having 2 White Tulips next to each other (since White Tulip + White Tulip doesn't produce anything)!  I wouldn't change anything otherwise!



that'd actually make me lose the +3 from all the connecting reds in favor of a a simple +1 from the flower above it, so it'd actually be less effective

remember, tulips *only* give for red/white combos. both red/red and white/white combinations yield nothing here

it's also why having the colors stacked on top of each other alternating works better than alternating colors in the second stack. since your diagonals are gonna have more overall value than your verticals (unless it's a simple square of 4, then they're equal)


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> that'd actually make me lose the +3 from all the connecting reds in favor of a a simple +1 from the flower above it, so it'd actually be less effective
> 
> remember, tulips *only* give for red/white combos. both red/red and white/white combinations yield nothing here



Ah, I see what you mean (odd that I didn't notice that earlier)!  Knowing that, all you need to do is swap the positions of the top 2 tulips then for better productivity!  Or am I thinking this wrong again? xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Ah, I see what you mean (odd that I didn't notice that earlier)!  Knowing that, all you need to do is swap the positions of the top 2 tulips then for better productivity!  Or am I thinking this wrong again? xD



still off. already edited the post for it, but basically

current setup focuses on diagonals at the expense of verticals for +3 vs +2

swapping the top colors would reverse that


it's a very simple but cunning trap

- - - Post Merge - - -

and for the record my idea for +8/+8 would simply involve hiding my newest roses, and then buying another white tulip and then 2 more red roses


and maybe figuring out about changing my bottom roses row to red-white-red for pure aesthetics (though this part isn't necessary)


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> still off, already edited the post for it, but basically
> 
> current setup focuses on diagonals at the expense of verticals for +3 vs +2
> 
> ...



Interesting, I see what you mean now and I think I may be making adjustments as well! lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

yeah, just remember for diagonals vs verticals that that while they both start at +2 for a simple square, each new addition alternating top/bottom yields a potential +1 for diagonal. while verticals alsways need 2 more for a simple +1

so in cases where you can't get both, it's always better to prioritize diagonals, if able

- - - Post Merge - - -

well that was fun times of spending forever trying to figure out how to get this new combination working, before realizing the "active" button was unchecked for the second rose


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, just remember for diagonals vs verticals that that while they both start at +2 for a simple square, each new addition alternating top/bottom yields a potential +1 for diagonal. while verticals alsways need 2 more for a simple +1
> 
> so in cases where you can't get both, it's always better to prioritize diagonals, if able
> 
> ...



Going off what you told me and a some head scratching with all the timestamps, I re-arranged my lineup!  I think this one will be very productive!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

got +8/+8 going like me, it looks like, so

all that's left is to be at the mercy of the rng gods


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 11, 2019)

aaaa so cute!! yee I love the Valentines roses


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> got +8/+8 going like me, it looks like, so
> 
> all that's left is to be at the mercy of the rng gods



Sweet!  Yeah, hopefully the rng gods will have mercy on us for sure! xD


----------



## cornimer (Feb 11, 2019)

Yaaaay my first tulip


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 11, 2019)

Oooh, maybe I'll get lucky this time around.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 11, 2019)

So if my math is right, here is how the probability actually works.

Every user's lineup is checked for pairs. Every pair you have is checked against a random number. Say you have 3 pairs and fertilizer in your lineup. This means that there are three 10% checks for the chance at breeding a hybrid. In statistics, I think this is represented as follows:

1 - (the probability of not getting a hybrid^num of pairs)
So if you had 3 pairs and fertilizer,
1 - (0.90^3) = 0.271, as 27.1% chance of receiving a hybrid.

In my lineup I have 8 and 7, so:
1 - (0.90^8) = 0.570
1 - (0.90^7) = 0.521

Odds are that an optimal lineup will get one hybrid per day, but it is reasonable to assume you might get two on occasion.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2019)

I grew a Pink Hybrid Rose on my first try, cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

Trundle said:


> So if my math is right, here is how the probability actually works.
> 
> Every user's lineup is checked for pairs. Every pair you have is checked against a random number. Say you have 3 pairs and fertilizer in your lineup. This means that there are three 10% checks for the chance at breeding a hybrid. In statistics, I think this is represented as follows:
> 
> ...



I just think of it like rolling dice, where any number is a 1/6 odds. but that doesn't mean 6 rolls will net you a certain number, and it'd even theoretically be possible to go hundreds of thousands of rolls without getting that number

alt community relevant example would be shiny hunting in pokemon. 1/4096 chance to be shiny doesn't mean you're guaranteed a shiny in 4096 encounters, but that every base encounter is a .0244% chance of a shiny


----------



## bae-blade (Feb 11, 2019)

What a cute event! &#55356;&#57144;


----------



## LilD (Feb 11, 2019)

Can someone please let me know what I can do to increase my odds for a hybrid in my lineup?  This is my first attempt at hybrids.  Thinking about adding some roses to my lineup but I'm getting low on bells so I have to be exact in my next shop flower purchases. Thank you and congratulations to the new hybrid growers!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

you'll want to trade for some older red roses if you plan on doubling up with decent chances without heavy bell spending

but beyond that, if you want an even split, and assuming this is possible (one method)

1) disable the middle white pansy and all the top row pansies except for one after the fertilizer

2) obtain 3 red roses or 2 red and a white that are dated between where the 2 red pansies next to the middle white pansy are (so basically they take that middle pansy's spot)

3) fill the remainder of slots with 2 newly purchased red roses (can also add a single white in place of a red here if the bottom row is all red roses, if you so desire)

this should bring both pansies and roses to +8 chances


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2019)

yay thank u for my flowers! that was a nice thing to wake up to! : ) all i wanted was 2 flowers to make the purchase worth it to me so i'm content, in saying that i wouldn't mind another pink tulip heh


----------



## kayleee (Feb 11, 2019)

If I buy a fertilizer my lineup will be ugly


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 11, 2019)

kayleee said:


> If I buy a fertilizer my lineup will be ugly



plus its expensive


----------



## rianne (Feb 11, 2019)

I can’t bring myself to buy one fertilizer. ): I don’t even use them in-game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

the fertilizer in-game really is quite useless


----------



## Nougat (Feb 11, 2019)

So I basically spent nearly all of my TBT on a few more flowers, hope this line-up grants me more luck the following days!


----------



## Valzed (Feb 11, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> *
> Valzed Pink Hybrid Rose
> *



Oh my gosh! I'm so happy I could cry right now! And I don't even actually like pink! Thank you, Gods of Hybrid Breeding!

(We did it, Mom-Mom! Miss you!)


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 11, 2019)

OMG OMG YAY THANKS SO MUCH!



gyro said:


> (does post quality rule apply here i hope not)



I'm DYING


----------



## digimon (Feb 11, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> *digimon Pink Hybrid Lily
> digimon Pink Hybrid Tulip*



yay! pink!! thank you so much!! i really appreciate it ˚‧??(˚ ˃̣̣̥⌓˂̣̣̥ )‧??˚ <3


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 11, 2019)

That moment when you don't visit for two days and find out you missed opportunities for hybrids. Better late than never though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

I mean you only missed one day so far, at least


----------



## Giddy (Feb 11, 2019)

I tried my best for my first time. I'm not really understanding it, but it seems fun~


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing for me. Shoot.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2019)

Welp, gotta buy more flowers. I'm gonna try again tonight.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2019)

I hope I can breed another hybrid tulip within the rest of the event.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2019)

ok, but what is with all those yellow tulips?

do you just like playing high-stakes gambler?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but what is with all those yellow tulips?
> 
> do you just like playing high-stakes gambler?



It’s for another sidebar that I can cycle through. My four sidebars are:

- Birthstones
- Apples
- “assorted collectibles”
- Yellow Tulips


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 11, 2019)

Aw, no pinks yet


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2019)

*47 hybrids have grown today!*

MasterM64 Pink Hybrid Rose
Trundle Pink Hybrid Rose
Officer Berri Pink Hybrid Lily
Lady Timpani Pink Hybrid Rose
radical6 Pink Hybrid Rose
LilD Pink Hybrid Cosmos
PrayingMantis10 Pink Hybrid Rose
kayleee Pink Hybrid Rose
dizzy bone	 Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi Pink Hybrid Rose
mogyay Pink Hybrid Lily
LambdaDelta Pink Hybrid Tulip
amye.miller Pink Hybrid Rose
Amilee Pink Hybrid Rose
honeyaura Pink Hybrid Rose
Coach Pink Hybrid Lily
Coach Pink Hybrid Rose
piichinu Pink Hybrid Rose
Kanaa Pink Hybrid Rose
Alolan_Apples Pink Hybrid Tulip
Biancasbotique Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Heyden Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden Pink Hybrid Tulip
B3N Pink Hybrid Rose
B3N Pink Hybrid Lily
gyro Pink Hybrid Rose
Bobo Pink Hybrid Rose
Bobo Pink Hybrid Tulip
Jacob Pink Hybrid Rose
Vampnessa Pink Hybrid Tulip
skarmoury Pink Hybrid Rose
punctuallyAbsent Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade Pink Hybrid Rose
hestu Pink Hybrid Tulip
hestu Pink Hybrid Rose
Antonio Pink Hybrid Rose
fwn Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Rose
princepoke Pink Hybrid Tulip
Lijan Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Dedenne2 Pink Hybrid Rose
Valzed Pink Hybrid Rose
Snowesque Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver Pink Hybrid Rose
LadyDestani Pink Hybrid Tulip
digimon Pink Hybrid Tulip
~CrystalCarnations~ Pink Hybrid Rose


----------



## princepoke (Feb 11, 2019)

!!! the post lost its pink hue but i got another tulip (eyes emoji)


----------



## seliph (Feb 11, 2019)

thank you bigly for making the post readable when i won


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 11, 2019)

Awesome! Just need a pink tulip now.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 11, 2019)

Version 2.0


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow, I can't believe I actually got something!  Yay!


----------



## Aniko (Feb 11, 2019)

Still nothing, I will have to change of strategy I think...


----------



## Holla (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing for me yet. Here’s hoping tomorrow I have better luck.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2019)

I totally thought I got a pink rose, but I misread my username and it was PrayingMantis10 who got it.

When will I get mine?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 12, 2019)

Yay another! Thanks so much <3


----------



## rianne (Feb 12, 2019)

I gotta remind myself to "lock in" my lil lineup oops. Maybe I'll set an actual alarm reminder on my phone---do not mess with lineup before and after lunch.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 12, 2019)

Ooh, another rose!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 12, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who grew a pink hybrid today!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2019)

Those pink tulips are implanting roots in my sidebar. I didn’t know that plants do have personality.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 12, 2019)

Aw, nothing today. Hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 12, 2019)

Ayyyyyy! 
Congratz to everyone else who bred one and good luck to the people still trying <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2019)

alright, cool to know I didn't just dream up me getting a pink tulip


----------



## lowaltitude (Feb 12, 2019)

I saw the first flowers peeking through the snow today, hoping to get some new flowers in TBT too!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh, no luck today... Hope I can get at least one pink rose


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 12, 2019)

oh lmao what, I got a pink rose with just 3 common roses
ayyyy thanks ♡♡♡


----------



## cornimer (Feb 12, 2019)

Yayayay pink tulip #2


----------



## mogyay (Feb 12, 2019)

yay, thank u for the lily, i have been blessed


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 12, 2019)

No luck for me either...


----------



## Bcat (Feb 12, 2019)

dagnabbit I guess I have to buy fertilizer now


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2019)

Another Pink Rose, nice. Thank you! <3


----------



## radical6 (Feb 12, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so is that list ordered by join date?



the fact that im the 4th in the list... we need a gag emoji


----------



## Valzed (Feb 12, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Valzed Pink Hybrid Rose



Holy stamen! I never thought I'd get a 2nd Pink Rose. Honestly - I didn't think I'd get the first one. Thank you again, O Great Gods of Hybrid Breeding!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 12, 2019)

Wooo! Congrats guys!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2019)

48 hybrids have grown today!

Luna Moonbug Pink Hybrid Rose
RedTropicalPeachyFish Pink Hybrid Rose
Paperboy012305 Pink Hybrid Tulip
Cascade Pink Hybrid Lily
Cascade Pink Hybrid Rose
Holla Pink Hybrid Rose
LilD Pink Hybrid Cosmos
rianne Pink Hybrid Lily
Snowfell Pink Hybrid Rose
kayleee Pink Hybrid Rose
dizzy bone	 Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi Pink Hybrid Rose
mogyay Pink Hybrid Tulip
LambdaDelta Pink Hybrid Rose
Javocado Pink Hybrid Rose
amye.miller Pink Hybrid Tulip
Amilee Pink Hybrid Rose
honeyaura Pink Hybrid Rose
Capeet Pink Hybrid Tulip
Capeet Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Capeet Pink Hybrid Rose
Coach Pink Hybrid Tulip
piichinu Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden Pink Hybrid Tulip
B3N Pink Hybrid Tulip
B3N Pink Hybrid Rose
Aniko Pink Hybrid Tulip
gyro Pink Hybrid Tulip
Bobo Pink Hybrid Tulip
faithmads Pink Hybrid Rose
Jacob Pink Hybrid Tulip
Jacob Pink Hybrid Rose
pandapples Pink Hybrid Rose
Perrycifer Pink Hybrid Rose
skarmoury Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade Pink Hybrid Rose
hestu Pink Hybrid Tulip
padfoot6 Pink Hybrid Lily
Antonio Pink Hybrid Rose
Giddy Pink Hybrid Cosmos
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Tulip
princepoke Pink Hybrid Tulip
Dedenne2 Pink Hybrid Rose
Valzed Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver Pink Hybrid Rose
LadyDestani Pink Hybrid Tulip
Nougat Pink Hybrid Rose


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 12, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who got a hybrid tonight!


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2019)

omg i suck at this


----------



## Aniko (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah! Finally got one! So happy!


----------



## seliph (Feb 12, 2019)

i knew v!greil was a sign thank u father


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2019)

Another rose!!!! <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 12, 2019)

*Sees that I’m on the list. Pink Tulip.*

Don’t troll me like that RNG.


----------



## Cascade (Feb 12, 2019)

got 2 hybrids! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Holla (Feb 12, 2019)

Yay finally got one! Day 3 is the charm.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> omg i suck at this



You and me both.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 13, 2019)

Finally a tulip!  And...another rose!  My luck has been amazing for this event.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2019)

This time, I wasn’t expecting another tulip. I would be happy growing just two or three, but I would like to see the results everyday.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> You and me both.



Me three


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 13, 2019)

Yay a third pink rose, so happy! ;-;


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh yay, I got a pink rose! Very nice. 

Maybe I have luck to get another one? But I'm already happy that I got one.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> omg i suck at this





Stella-Io said:


> You and me both.





roseflower said:


> Me three



There are still more chances to grow a hybrid before the end of the event. Remember that fertiliser exists to help increase your odds.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 13, 2019)

Yay! Another rose! So happy  
Crossing my fingers for a tulip..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 13, 2019)

just double checking, you don't need to buy a new pair of flowers everyday right?


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> just double checking, you don't need to buy a new pair of flowers everyday right?



No, that's not necessary. All that is required is for you to log in each day to be included in that days draw.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 13, 2019)

Yay~! My beautiful pink cosmos~
congrats to everyone else~!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 13, 2019)

is my lineup broken?? or do i just have that bad luck...or is it just staff favorites? because if so im not very favorable


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> is my lineup broken?? or do i just have that bad luck...



There's nothing wrong with your line-up. Whether you grow a hybrid or not is random - but remember the event is still on-going so you and everyone else who hasn't managed to grow one so far still have a couple more chances yet.


----------



## Valzed (Feb 13, 2019)

Another Rose! I hope I can get one of the other flowers. Maybe I should take my roses out of my line up....


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 13, 2019)

2 roses so far yay. Hoping to get one of each hybrid (other than Lillies).


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 13, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> is my lineup broken?? or do i just have that bad luck...or is it just staff favorites? because if so im not very favorable



Your lineup isn’t broken, don’t worry. I had pretty bad luck the last flower week too, I had filled my inventory with flowers + fertilizer so I was pretty optimistic about getting several hybrids, but I didn’t end up getting a single one until the last day lol. 
This isn’t meant to discourage you! Just letting you know hybrids aren’t guaranteed even if you have the optimal lineup + fertilizer


----------



## kayleee (Feb 13, 2019)

Yay I’ve gotten 2 pink roses so far they are gonna be so cute


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> is my lineup broken?? or do i just have that bad luck...or is it just staff favorites? because if so im not very favorable



your lineup is perfectly fine

strictly speaking, I wouldn't say it's the most ideal. but getting a hybrid all boils down to luck in the end


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 13, 2019)

Kammm said:


> Your lineup isn’t broken, don’t worry. I had pretty bad luck the last flower week too, I had filled my inventory with flowers + fertilizer so I was pretty optimistic about getting several hybrids, but I didn’t end up getting a single one until the last day lol.
> This isn’t meant to discourage you! Just letting you know hybrids aren’t guaranteed even if you have the optimal lineup + fertilizer



yeah i know but, its kinda discouraging when you see people grow 3-4 per time and seeing those long lists of people


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Tina said:


> No, that's not necessary. All that is required is for you to log in each day to be included in that days draw.



flower week 3 new update: now to be more accurate to the game, fertilizer expires after the next set of hybrids are grown and you must purchase a new one each time


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> flower week 3 new update: now to be more accurate to the game, fertilizer expires after the next set of hybrids are grown and you must purchase a new one each time



Great idea - noting this down!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2019)

Tina said:


> Great idea - noting this down!



tina pls forget to note that down, i'm ok with my many hybrids


----------



## roseflower (Feb 13, 2019)

Tina said:


> There are still more chances to grow a hybrid before the end of the event. Remember that fertiliser exists to help increase your odds.



Tina, thanks for encouraging us <3
Mhm, maybe my fertiliser is broken.  
I think events like the recent pokeball event are much better, where we can work for a prize, rather than relying on random chance^^


----------



## Valzed (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> flower week 3 new update: now to be more accurate to the game, fertilizer expires after the next set of hybrids are grown and you must purchase a new one each time



This made my blood run cold for a second until I realized you were joking.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 13, 2019)

roseflower said:


> ...
> I think events like the recent pokeball event are much better, where we can work for a prize, rather than relying on random chance^^



I think it is cool to have prizes that are guaranteed if you work for them, but I also think it is important to still have prizes that are based upon probability to keeps things interesting and it also makes the collectible market more interesting as well when new ones come out (since certain ones are more rare than others when probability is brought in)!


----------



## roseflower (Feb 13, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I think it is cool to have prizes that are guaranteed if you work for them, but I also think it is important to still have prizes that are based upon probability to keeps things interesting and it also makes the collectible market more interesting as well when new ones come out (since certain ones are more rare than others when probability is brought in)!



Sure, when you think about it market wise


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Valzed said:


> This made my blood run cold for a second until I realized you were joking.



huh? joking?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I think it is cool to have prizes that are guaranteed if you work for them, but I also think it is important to still have prizes that are based upon probability to keeps things interesting and it also makes the collectible market more interesting as well when new ones come out (since certain ones are more rare than others when probability is brought in)!



tbf too, that event forces you into a choice. while here it's entirely possible to get everything all on your own


----------



## roseflower (Feb 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbf too, that event forces you into a choice. while here it's entirely possible to get everything all on your own



It?s perfectly fine to not get everything, to choose something you like best and such. It?s the same thing during the fair and the easter event, where you have to choose to buy something with the currency you earned, (and then if you really want the other collectibles too, you can buy them from others).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

roseflower said:


> It?s perfectly fine to not get everything, to choose something you like best and such. It?s the same thing during the fair and the easter event, where you have to choose to buy something with the currency you earned, (and then if you really want the other collectibles too, you can buy them from others).



the point is they're pretty much certainly set up with this in mind

one guarantees you an item for participating enough, but of limited selection. the other guarantees nothing, but gives the potential to have everything, and then some. also, flower week just takes far less effort to participate in too. technically you could "participate" and get hybrids without even knowing the event was going on

also, as a bonus, hybrid flowers have so far been faaaaaaaar more affordable than any single pokeball has ever been or probably ever will be. which leaves purchasing from others as a viable option for far more people than would otherwise be the case


----------



## Chicha (Feb 13, 2019)

oh wow I just found out about this event

I don't think I'll participate but either way, it's great to see an event. Good luck, everyone! 


Will the common pansies be stocked?


----------



## jiroutachi (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats to those who grew flowers <3 !


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

Chicha said:


> Will the common pansies be stocked?



likely not, since flower week stocking seems to only focus on the flower varieties with hybrids obtainable during the event


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2019)

Chicha said:


> oh wow I just found out about this event
> 
> I don't think I'll participate but either way, it's great to see an event. Good luck, everyone!
> 
> ...



Not right now, but there is a section in the first post on that topic.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2019)

47 again! Good job growing hybrids and good luck to those who still have yet to grow one! Collectibles will be distributed once tonight and once after the event. 

*Trundle Pink Hybrid Rose
Trundle Pink Hybrid Tulip
RedTropicalPeachyFish Pink Hybrid Rose
Cascade Pink Hybrid Rose
Holla	Pink Hybrid Rose
LilD Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Snowfell Pink Hybrid Tulip
PrayingMantis10 Pink Hybrid Rose
kayleee Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi Pink Hybrid Rose
Saylor Pink Hybrid Rose
The Pennifer Pink Hybrid Lily
Javocado Pink Hybrid Rose
Amilee Pink Hybrid Tulip
Bcat Pink Hybrid Lily
Bcat Pink Hybrid Tulip
honeyaura Pink Hybrid Rose
Capeet Pink Hybrid Rose
piichinu Pink Hybrid Rose
roseflower	Pink Hybrid Tulip
B3N Pink Hybrid Rose
Aniko Pink Hybrid Lily
Bobo Pink Hybrid Tulip
Jacob Pink Hybrid Tulip
Perrycifer Pink Hybrid Rose
King Dorado Pink Hybrid Rose
King Dorado Pink Hybrid Tulip
punctuallyAbsent Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade Pink Hybrid Rose
Venoxious Pink Hybrid Rose
Antonio Pink Hybrid Rose
Giddy Pink Hybrid Cosmos
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Tulip
Lijan Pink Hybrid Lily
Lijan Pink Hybrid Tulip
Dedenne2 Pink Hybrid Rose
ohkat Pink Hybrid Rose
Snowesque Pink Hybrid Tulip
MapleSilver Pink Hybrid Rose
Stella-Io Pink Hybrid Tulip
Stella-Io Pink Hybrid Lily
Wildtown Pink Hybrid Rose
Rosered22	Pink Hybrid Lily
digimon Pink Hybrid Rose
~CrystalCarnations~ Pink Hybrid Rose
gobby Pink Hybrid Rose
*


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> 47 again! Good job growing hybrids and good luck to those who still have yet to grow one! Collectibles will be distributed once tonight and once after the event.
> 
> *Trundle Pink Hybrid Rose
> Trundle Pink Hybrid Tulip
> ...



Hey the pink text is back!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 13, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who got one!  

The RNG gods seem to hate me! xD


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Wait
Wait
Wait
My name is there twice omgggg yes
>{*?○?*}>


----------



## seliph (Feb 13, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> 47 again! Good job growing hybrids and good luck to those who still have yet to grow one! Collectibles will be distributed once tonight and once after the event.
> 
> *Trundle Pink Hybrid Rose
> Trundle Pink Hybrid Tulip
> ...


----------



## Cascade (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats everyone on getting double hybrids


----------



## Aniko (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah! A Pink Hybrid Lily! Congratulation everybody, some people managed to get 4-6 hybrids already wow! O.O


----------



## Holla (Feb 13, 2019)

A second rose, nice!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2019)

Alright that?s it, I?m getting more roses.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 14, 2019)

I've given in and bought some fertiliser seeing that some people are growing up to 2 per day and I've only succeeded in growing one rip ((':


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 14, 2019)

Flowers should now be distributed for the first 4 days, so make a Contact the Staff thread if you think you are missing any. You will not get a PM, but it will appear in your inventory.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentines Day to everyone on TBT <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 14, 2019)

yayyy i got two so far

all the pink roses  y a s


----------



## roseflower (Feb 14, 2019)

Ah nice, finally flower lucky c: Stella-Io congrats on your two flowers and to everyone else too


----------



## Nougat (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats everyone who got more flowers today!  
Found my two pink roses in my inventory, they're so cute.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 14, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Happy Valentines Day to everyone on TBT <3



That looks great!! I’m jealous!
Happy Valentine’s Day everyone. Thank you staff for distributing!


----------



## boring (Feb 14, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> 47 again! Good job growing hybrids and good luck to those who still have yet to grow one! Collectibles will be distributed once tonight and once after the event.
> 
> *
> Lijan Pink Hybrid Lily
> ...



Hell yeeeah bois, pink boy is getting pinker erryday <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

now to try for roses primarily or hoard them all,,,


----------



## Heyden (Feb 14, 2019)

The pink tulips look super nice, thanks for this event :]
also Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## rianne (Feb 14, 2019)

(,: I'm glad I was able to have one hybrid with my lil lineup. Ty again staff and congrats to all so far!


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Woop ^^ 
Time to celebrate by working on my valentines-theme town for once

I was worried my other roses would be the wrong dates to use the pinks in my tab, Seems I was wrong


----------



## lowaltitude (Feb 14, 2019)

5th time's the charm


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2019)

The Bell Tree's sixth annual Valentine's Rose lovey-dovey-fun-fest is here!

Plus, we've cut the TBT bell price in half this year to help out with those empty wallets during an intense Flower Week. And you can get bells for your first Valentine's Rose free by clicking here!

Head on over to the TBT Shop right now to purchase a special Valentine's Rose at just 49 24 Bells for a limited time. Be sure to gift it too as you must spread the love by sending the item to someone else -- you can't display a rose purchased by yourself.

As always, all of the historic roses from past years are returning and will be visible now for a limited time.

Please note that on Saturday, February 23rd the roses will disappear once again until next year. Just like actual love, our roses here at The Bell Tree are only temporary. 

_P.S: In the past, there was a nasty glitch where if you deactivated a rose (rather than just hide), it became permanently hidden. We *think* it's fixed now and you shouldn't be able to break them but it is a possibility still -- so be careful!_


----------



## Princess (Feb 14, 2019)

This event is super adorable, and all the collectibles are really well done. Thanks for having such a cute event for us, happy valentine’s day staff! &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## cornimer (Feb 14, 2019)

Yikes for having a max efficiency lineup I'm not having the best luck
But thank you kind staff for helping us poor gardeners to afford roses this year


----------



## LilD (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentines day and thanks for the flowers =)


----------



## hestu (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 14, 2019)

happy valentines day!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2019)

I just realized I grew another rose and another tulip!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 14, 2019)

oh wow i grew a rose!!!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 14, 2019)

thanks for the cosmos! i was able to grow one pink hybrid cosmos using my 2018 red and white cosmos so keep them flowers for next year!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> *
> Bcat Pink Hybrid Lily
> Bcat Pink Hybrid Tulip
> 
> *








Finally! Two after none.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 14, 2019)

Hmm, as for the classic Valentine's Day roses, what are they for again? Or are they simply to collect?

Oh and Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Hmm, as for the classic Valentine's Day roses, what are they for again? Or are they simply to collect?
> 
> Oh and Happy Valentine's Day everyone!



they're for giving away  and they expire the 23rd (the recipient will have them in inventory but not able to display them)


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 14, 2019)

Biancasbotique said:


> they're for giving away  and they expire the 23rd (the recipient will have them in inventory but not able to display them)



Ohh OK! Do they affect the hybrid line-ups?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Hmm, as for the classic Valentine's Day roses, what are they for again? Or are they simply to collect?
> 
> Oh and Happy Valentine's Day everyone!



they're like Christmas Lights


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Ohh OK! Do they affect the hybrid line-ups?



from what I've seen, they go at the very end , ive seen some at bottom right


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Biancasbotique said:


> from what I've seen, they go at the very end , ive seen some at bottom right



those are actually ones from last year, they go right at the very front!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

roseflower said:


> Ah nice, finally flower lucky c: Stella-Io congrats on your two flowers and to everyone else too



Thank you, and congrats on your pink flower as well!
Oops Justin gave us bells to spend on the Valentines roses, and I already bought 2 before I saw this ha.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2019)

ah, chain broken


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Thank you, and congrats on your pink flower as well!
> Oops the Justin gave us bells to spend on the Valentines roses, and I already bought 2 before I saw this ha.



justin gave us bells for the roses??


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> justin gave us bells for the roses??



Yup, on page 23.


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Yup, on page 23.



oh i see thanks ive already bought 7 xD


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

Lol spreading the love.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine’s Day my sweets


----------



## Valzed (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who bred a flower last night!! Happy Valentine's Day to all!

Thank you for the TBT, Justin & the rest of the staff!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine?s Day all!


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2019)

joke: free bells for a valentines rose
woke: free bells


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 14, 2019)

Yay! I finally grew something! Got a pink lily, which is my favorite flower AND color! Sweet! Also, Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 14, 2019)

Heck yes! Pink Rose! Woo!!


----------



## piske (Feb 14, 2019)

Spent all of my bells on Valentine's roses... worth it! xD


----------



## r a t (Feb 14, 2019)

happy valentine’s day!! i love seeing the anual roses they’re so pretty (and there should totally be a permanent version of them like a golden rose PLS MAKE IT HAPPEN)


----------



## mogyay (Feb 14, 2019)

happy valentine tbt! ty for the free rose! also if u see me spamming boards today i apologise in advance but my tbt is very.. low lol


----------



## moonlightxo (Feb 14, 2019)

Can you only breed hybrids if you're an active poster, or is just logging onto your account enough?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2019)

Another Rose, yeah!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 14, 2019)

Fingers crossed that I can breed another rose or tulip by the end of this! I had to take out my fertiliser because it was messing up my line up with my beautiful gifted valentines roses :'D


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 14, 2019)

Hooray!! I got a pink lily!
*The Pennifer Pink Hybrid Lily*
Thank you  And Congrats to all the new pink Hybrid winners


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2019)

thinking on it, there's something twistedly cruel about having valentine's roses overlap with flower week. where people might be going for optimal hybrid lineups


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> thinking on it, there's something twistedly cruel about having valentine's roses overlap with flower week. where people might be going for optimal hybrid lineups



Yeah, I feel bad making them invisible when they were gifted to me </3
But I'll make them visible as soon as the breeding is over!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Yeah, I feel bad making them invisible when they were gifted to me </3
> But I'll make them visible as soon as the breeding is over!



Same here, it interrupts my lineup rn, even thou my lineup isnt. As soon as the fair ends I plan on activating them again.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 14, 2019)

restock valentines roses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Heyden said:


> restock valentines roses!!!!!!!!



lol i got seven and sent them to my friends so im good


----------



## LadyRainb (Feb 14, 2019)

The flowerweek forum looks really nice when it's the sunset sky.


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 14, 2019)

The Lily collectible is the nicest I think


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Yeah, I feel bad making them invisible when they were gifted to me </3
> But I'll make them visible as soon as the breeding is over!



Same my dear & sweet friend, I would love to keep them visible to show the gratitude of the amazing people who sent me some, but I don't want to compromise the capability of hybrid production either :/ since I had to spend more TBT than I would have liked to make it! lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH

I was gonna buy a rose since someone gave it to me but the shop is sold out.


----------



## glow (Feb 14, 2019)

aaaa i missed this help me rngesus let me breed some babies in the next 3 days


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> thinking on it, there's something twistedly cruel about having valentine's roses overlap with flower week. where people might be going for optimal hybrid lineups



Agreed. I feel kind of bad having to turn off the Valentines Roses I have received, but it's kind of a requirement at the moment.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> thinking on it, there's something twistedly cruel about having valentine's roses overlap with flower week. where people might be going for optimal hybrid lineups



Yes, 100% agreed!  I have so many Valentine's roses that I don't get to display most of the year, but when the time comes I have to breed flowers instead.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 14, 2019)

Omk I almost forgot to put my tulips back in my lineup for tonight's breeding
I remembered literally at the last minute lmao, valentine's roses you shall return tomorrow morning


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 14, 2019)

54 pink hybrids have grown today!


MasterM64 Pink Hybrid Tulip
Lady Timpani Pink Hybrid Rose
Paperboy012305 Pink Hybrid Rose
Cascade Pink Hybrid Tulip
Cascade Pink Hybrid Lily
Cascade Pink Hybrid Rose
Holla Pink Hybrid Tulip
LilD Pink Hybrid Cosmos
DaCoSim Pink Hybrid Tulip
kayleee Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi Pink Hybrid Tulip
LambdaDelta Pink Hybrid Tulip
The Pennifer Pink Hybrid Tulip
The Pennifer Pink Hybrid Lily
amye.miller Pink Hybrid Lily
Amilee Pink Hybrid Rose
honeyaura Pink Hybrid Rose
Coach Pink Hybrid Lily
piichinu Pink Hybrid Rose
roseflower Pink Hybrid Tulip
xbittersweetx Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden Pink Hybrid Tulip
gyro Pink Hybrid Rose
Bobo Pink Hybrid Tulip
ZombifiedHorror Pink Hybrid Rose
Jacob Pink Hybrid Tulip
Jacob Pink Hybrid Rose
pandapples Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Perrycifer Pink Hybrid Rose
glow Pink Hybrid Tulip
glow Pink Hybrid Rose
Vampnessa Pink Hybrid Tulip
King Dorado Pink Hybrid Rose
skarmoury Pink Hybrid Rose
punctuallyAbsent Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade Pink Hybrid Rose
Mythic Diamond Pink Hybrid Lily
padfoot6 Pink Hybrid Tulip
Venoxious Pink Hybrid Rose
Antonio Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl Pink Hybrid Tulip
ali.di.magix Pink Hybrid Lily
princepoke Pink Hybrid Tulip
Dedenne2 Pink Hybrid Rose
ohkat Pink Hybrid Rose
Snowesque Pink Hybrid Tulip
Kammm Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver Pink Hybrid Rose
Stella-Io Pink Hybrid Rose
LadyDestani Pink Hybrid Lily
Dacroze Pink Hybrid Lily
digimon Pink Hybrid Rose
Nougat Pink Hybrid Tulip
Puriin Pink Hybrid Rose



Spoiler:  



MasterM64	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Lady Timpani	Pink Hybrid Rose
Paperboy012305	Pink Hybrid Rose
Cascade	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Cascade	Pink Hybrid Lily
Cascade	Pink Hybrid Rose
Holla	Pink Hybrid Tulip
LilD	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
DaCoSim	Pink Hybrid Tulip
kayleee	Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi	Pink Hybrid Tulip
LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Tulip
The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Tulip
The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Lily
amye.miller	Pink Hybrid Lily
Amilee	Pink Hybrid Rose
honeyaura	Pink Hybrid Rose
Coach	Pink Hybrid Lily
piichinu	Pink Hybrid Rose
roseflower	Pink Hybrid Tulip
xbittersweetx	Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden	Pink Hybrid Tulip
gyro	Pink Hybrid Rose
Bobo	Pink Hybrid Tulip
ZombifiedHorror	Pink Hybrid Rose
Jacob	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Jacob	Pink Hybrid Rose
pandapples	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Perrycifer	Pink Hybrid Rose
glow	Pink Hybrid Tulip
glow	Pink Hybrid Rose
Vampnessa	Pink Hybrid Tulip
King Dorado	Pink Hybrid Rose
skarmoury	Pink Hybrid Rose
punctuallyAbsent	Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Rose
Mythic Diamond	Pink Hybrid Lily
padfoot6	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Venoxious	Pink Hybrid Rose
Antonio	Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl	Pink Hybrid Tulip
ali.di.magix	Pink Hybrid Lily
princepoke	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Dedenne2	Pink Hybrid Rose
ohkat	Pink Hybrid Rose
Snowesque	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Kammm	Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver	Pink Hybrid Rose
Stella-Io	Pink Hybrid Rose
LadyDestani	Pink Hybrid Lily
Dacroze	Pink Hybrid Lily
digimon	Pink Hybrid Rose
Nougat	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Puriin	Pink Hybrid Rose


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats, everyone! I finally got a rose!


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 14, 2019)

Hurray!  Buying those extra lilies last night paid off!

Congrats to everyone who has gotten hybrids so far and Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 14, 2019)

Yay pink rose #5! So happy, thanks so much!


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> 54 pink hybrids have grown today!
> 
> 
> MasterM64 Pink Hybrid Tulip
> ...



i can do this all week







(ty for the rose)


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2019)

Yay, only one more rose to needed to get the lineup I want!


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh.. the valentine's day rose is a gift-only thing and I can't display the one I just bought? Oh well, at least I have it in my inventory >o<


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2019)

ok guys, remember it now: my new name is LambdaDeltaPink


----------



## Nougat (Feb 15, 2019)

Yayyyy! A tulip! Also congrats to everyone else who got a hybrid


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 15, 2019)

Yay finally another hybrid  kinda wish I had brought more flowers now to get a more optimal chance of breeding :x


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

*inhales deeply*

Y'ALLS I didn't think I was gonna get a pink rose omgggggg!

Also I like that gradient pink, very nice.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 15, 2019)

pink rose number threeee
aw hell yeah


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2019)

I finally grew a Hybrid Pink rose. Gosh, what took to dang long?

No matter, glad I got one.


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 15, 2019)

Another one!! Not gonna lie, when I saw it say "VenoxiousPink Hybrid Rose" I thought someone with the name "VenoxiousPink" had gotten it instead of me lol


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 15, 2019)

Yay, another Lily!

Congrats to everyone who got a hybrid!


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks like I was in the RNG gods favor this time around! xD Congratulations to everyone that got a hybrid tonight!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 15, 2019)

I only just realised they put 2018 in the header instead of 2019


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2019)

Heyden said:


> I only just realised they put 2018 in the header instead of 2019



I feel less stupid if it took this long for someone to notice.


----------



## boring (Feb 15, 2019)

_if i dont get a pink rose im going to yeet myself into the sun dont doubt me-_


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh, another tulip!  Neat!


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 15, 2019)

When are the hybrids being given?


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2019)

Hooray the RNG gods have forgiven me


----------



## Valzed (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who bred hybrids last night!! Woo hoo!

Tonight is the last night, right? I just want to double check so I know when I can turn my Valentine's Day Roses on in my line up. Thanks!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 15, 2019)

Ohhhhh I?m so excited!!!! Pink tulip!!! That?s the one i wanted most!!!! Thx guys!!! What a great vday present! Congrats to the rest of u as well!!!


----------



## kayleee (Feb 15, 2019)

Give me all the pink roses


----------



## Cascade (Feb 15, 2019)

got 3 different hybrids  I'm so lucky.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 15, 2019)

lol i didnt realize until heyden told me that red/red tulips dont work


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, another tulip!  Neat!



Me:






Don't hate me plz boo, thanks for holding a rose for me ily


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2019)

I forgot to fix my lineup before midnight, whoops!


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2019)

Hybrids will grow two more times, tonight and Saturday night, before Valentine's Flower Week concludes!

Your last chance to send Valentine's Roses is this afternoon before purchasing and gifting is disabled later today.


----------



## Valzed (Feb 15, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hybrids will grow two more times, tonight and Saturday night, before Valentine's Flower Week concludes!



I'm so excited we get TWO more chances! Thank you for clarifying! Yay!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao I'd never hate you bae.  No problem <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't believe I almost missed out on this. I sent the only time I can ever give a Valentine's Rose, because I surely have other stuff i'd like to do that isn't here.

Make sure to gift me one if you'd like.


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 15, 2019)

I apparently grew another hybrid pink rose last night but I still only have one in my inventory from the previous night. :/

Edit: I just found out that they will send them after the event.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 15, 2019)

Venoxious said:


> I apparently grew another hybrid pink rose last night but I still only have one in my inventory from the previous night. :/



They said they will give the rest after the event.


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 15, 2019)

Aniko said:


> They said they will give the rest after the event.



Thanks for telling me! I saw that post but for some reason I completely forgot about it since last night and freaked out.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2019)

45 hybrids grew today!

MasterM64	Pink Hybrid Rose
MasterM64	Pink Hybrid Tulip
radical6	Pink Hybrid Rose
Paperboy012305	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Cascade	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Holla	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
LilD	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
PrayingMantis10	Pink Hybrid Tulip
PrayingMantis10	Pink Hybrid Rose
Chibi.Hoshi	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Saylor	Pink Hybrid Rose
Jakerz	Pink Hybrid Lily
mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Rose
kyukon	Pink Hybrid Rose
amye.miller	Pink Hybrid Lily
Amilee	Pink Hybrid Rose
honeyaura	Pink Hybrid Rose
toadsworthy	Pink Hybrid Rose
Oldcatlady	Pink Hybrid Lily
Coach	Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden	Pink Hybrid Rose
friedegg	Pink Hybrid Rose
B3N	Pink Hybrid Rose
Aniko	Pink Hybrid Rose
painchri589	Pink Hybrid Lily
pandapples	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Perrycifer	Pink Hybrid Rose
glow	Pink Hybrid Rose
punctuallyAbsent	Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Rose
hestu	Pink Hybrid Rose
Yonkorin	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Antonio	Pink Hybrid Rose
princepoke	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Lijan	Pink Hybrid Rose
Lijan	Pink Hybrid Lily
Dedenne2	Pink Hybrid Rose
Lemonsky	Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver	Pink Hybrid Rose
Wildtown	Pink Hybrid Rose
Alissa	Pink Hybrid Rose
LadyDestani	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Nougat	Pink Hybrid Rose
Puriin	Pink Hybrid Rose


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 15, 2019)

Praise be to the RNG gods! xD Congratulations to everyone that got hybrids!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 15, 2019)

Nothing today, but that's alright!


----------



## hestu (Feb 15, 2019)

guess buying 5 more roses paid off haha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm starting to think the pattern never broke, and was just different from what was first observed...


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck on the next one guys! Congrats to the new hybrids from tonight!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 15, 2019)

Pink rose #6 omg I'm gonna cry <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 15, 2019)

aaaaaaa

fourth pink rose in four days
i cry


----------



## Heyden (Feb 15, 2019)

If anyone cares about the totals so far;
160	pink rose
76	pink tulip
33	pink lily
14	pink cosmos


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2019)

ok, but how do those totals for lilies and cosmos look after adding in what was previously released?


----------



## Heyden (Feb 16, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but how do those totals for lilies and cosmos look after adding in what was previously released?


Oh right, should be like;
160 pink roses
76 pink tulips
131 pink lilies
187 pink cosmos

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kinda crazy there's already more pink roses than lilies
NERF FERTILISER


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 16, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Oh right, should be like;
> 160 pink roses
> 76 pink tulips
> 131 pink lilies
> ...



Considering that Pink Roses can be made with just red flowers while Pink Tulips require both white and red flowers to be created, the counts make more sense since most lineup configurations are inefficient to some degree when trying to produce Pink Tulips.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 16, 2019)

congrats on another pink rose lambda 

also, i see that otome dissection cover art in your sig and i approve very hard


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 16, 2019)

Wow. Another Hybrid Tulip. That's great! I would have wanted another rose. But beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## princepoke (Feb 16, 2019)

i... ive grown a total of 5 pink tulips and 0 everything else
not that im complaining but im. so confused?
guess tulips just rlly like me(?)


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

princepoke said:


> i... ive grown a total of 5 pink tulips and 0 everything else
> not that im complaining but im. so confused?
> guess tulips just rlly like me(?)



Really coordinates with your current avatar aye. (,: Flower power hour domination.


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 16, 2019)

Ahh it turns out I've also grown a hybrid! It's a pink rose so I ended up getting what I had wanted after all. 

Congrats to others too!


----------



## roseflower (Feb 16, 2019)

Congrats guys


----------



## Nougat (Feb 16, 2019)

Yay! Another rose! Thank you 
Hope to have good luck again for the last night!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## lowaltitude (Feb 16, 2019)

One of these days..... lmao


----------



## dedenne (Feb 16, 2019)

why does god love me wow i have like 4 or 5 now


----------



## boring (Feb 16, 2019)

Lijan said:


> _if i dont get a pink rose im going to yeet myself into the sun dont doubt me-_





Jeremy said:


> 45 hybrids grew today!
> Lijan	Pink Hybrid Rose
> Lijan	Pink Hybrid Lily



thats divine intervention, babey.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 16, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Puriin	Pink Hybrid Rose



Yay! My second rose!!


----------



## Giddy (Feb 16, 2019)

Darn, had hoped to get a rose today~
Congrats to everyone else though!


----------



## cornimer (Feb 16, 2019)

Now you listen to me RNG gods
Idk how I've missed half the nights with this max efficiency lineup
But I wanted to win extra tulips to do a giveaway and you're making it very difficult 
Please see the kindness in my heart and have mercy tonight


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 16, 2019)

yay i grew a rose


----------



## Amilee (Feb 16, 2019)

so i totally forgot to check this thread to look if i got any hybrids.. i thought it would show up in my line art
but i just saw i have 3 pink roses and 1 pink tulip and im more than excited lol


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2019)

Hybrids will be growing one more time tonight! Good luck everyone! The common flowers in stock will go away shortly after too.

Here's a reminder too that the *New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge* will be closing tonight at 11:59PM EST. It's a good way of reclaiming some of those bells you probably dumped into this event!


----------



## Valzed (Feb 16, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who grew a hybrid last night!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 16, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hybrids will be growing one more time tonight! Good luck everyone! The common flowers in stock will go away shortly after too.
> 
> Here's a reminder too that the *New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge* will be closing tonight at 11:59PM EST. It's a good way of reclaiming some of those bells you probably dumped into this event!




Oh yeah!!! Thx for the reminder!!! Lol! I totally forgot!


----------



## Holla (Feb 16, 2019)

Cosmos yay! I just need Lilies now.


----------



## Koi Karp (Feb 16, 2019)

Nothing today! And I changed my lineup for a Pink Lily!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 16, 2019)

Bobo said:


> Nothing today! And I changed my lineup for a Pink Lily!



pink lilies require red+white

red+red does nothing

wait, nvm. ignore my dumb ass. for some reason my mind was thinking tulips


----------



## Antonio (Feb 16, 2019)

Just need one more pink rose <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Oh right, should be like;
> 160 pink roses
> 76 pink tulips
> 131 pink lilies
> ...



So pink tulips are the least common of the flower hybrids this week. Ironically, that was also the only hybrid flower I bred this week.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 16, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So pink tulips are the least common of the flower hybrids this week. Ironically, that was also the only hybrid flower I bred this week.



so wait. are you satisfied with what you got now, or...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so wait. are you satisfied with what you got now, or...



Yep, I am.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2019)

*The last hybrid growing day ends with an impressive 50 pink hybrids grown! Good work to everyone for growing them this flower week, or better luck next time if you weren't able to grow any!*

MasterM64	Pink Hybrid Rose
radical6	Pink Hybrid Rose
LilD	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
DaCoSim	Pink Hybrid Rose
Makoto	Pink Hybrid Lily
Snowfell	Pink Hybrid Tulip
PrayingMantis10	Pink Hybrid Rose
kayleee	Pink Hybrid Rose
Saylor	Pink Hybrid Rose
mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
mogyay	Pink Hybrid Tulip
LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Javocado	Pink Hybrid Rose
Amilee	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Amilee	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Bcat	Pink Hybrid Tulip
honeyaura	Pink Hybrid Rose
Capeet	Pink Hybrid Rose
piichinu	Pink Hybrid Rose
roseflower	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Heyden	Pink Hybrid Rose
Heyden	Pink Hybrid Tulip
friedegg	Pink Hybrid Rose
B3N	Pink Hybrid Rose
B3N	Pink Hybrid Lily
painchri589	Pink Hybrid Tulip
gyro	Pink Hybrid Lily
Bobo	Pink Hybrid Lily
Jacob	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Jacob	Pink Hybrid Rose
Perrycifer	Pink Hybrid Rose
glow	Pink Hybrid Tulip
glow	Pink Hybrid Rose
Vampnessa	Pink Hybrid Tulip
skarmoury	Pink Hybrid Rose
punctuallyAbsent	Pink Hybrid Rose
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Rose
Giddy	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Giddy	Pink Hybrid Rose
ThatOneMarshalFangirl	Pink Hybrid Tulip
princepoke	Pink Hybrid Lily
princepoke	Pink Hybrid Rose
princepoke	Pink Hybrid Tulip
Dedenne2	Pink Hybrid Rose
MapleSilver	Pink Hybrid Rose
jiroutachi	Pink Hybrid Lily
Bosmer	Pink Hybrid Lily
Wildtown	Pink Hybrid Tulip
~CrystalCarnations~	Pink Hybrid Rose


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2019)

Ooh, tulip!  I'm so glad I was able to grow something the last day. c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 16, 2019)

Did I grow 2 roses today or was that a mistake?


----------



## seliph (Feb 16, 2019)

very incha resting thank u


----------



## Heyden (Feb 16, 2019)

Double flowers again #blessed
Thank you staff for this event :]


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 16, 2019)

rip flowers


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2019)

Pink rose #7 omg I did it ;-;
Thanks so much staff!


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2019)

Congratulation to everybody, especially those who managed to get 8-9 hybrids!!! Wow!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Did I grow 2 roses today or was that a mistake?



Just one, that was an accidental duplicate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2019)

Do you think it’s time to change the banner again?


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 16, 2019)

thanks for the 3rd rose and for this whole event!!


----------



## Holla (Feb 16, 2019)

Got 4 hybrids total not bad. Thanks for the fun event Jeremy!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2019)

Does anyone know when we'll get the remaining flowers?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I grew 8 flowers in total?  Not bad at all!  Thanks for the event, staff.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think I grew 8 flowers in total?  Not bad at all!  Thanks for the event, staff.



Awesome congrats!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2019)

All collectibles have now been distributed!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 17, 2019)

Hell ya a flower everydayy


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you for the flowers and the fun event!

Congrats to everyone who got something!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks! Will our fertilizer disappear by the way?


----------



## Jacob (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for all your work on this event!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 17, 2019)

Definitely a learning experience this event! 
Had a change of plan with my line-up that unfortunately left me with a not so optimal setup.
I was able to find everything I was looking for in the end fortunately through kind sellers!

Congrats to those that received flowers and thanks for the event as always!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Thanks! Will our fertilizer disappear by the way?



Got my answer as my lineup suddenly shifted LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Got my answer as my lineup suddenly shifted LOL



The other flowers will eventually disappear, and we’ll eventually return to our classic winter background.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The other flowers will eventually disappear, and we’ll eventually return to our classic winter background.



Which other flowers?


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for participating in this special Valentine's Flower Week everyone! We'll shut everything down tomorrow night, so be sure to pick up any common flowers you want before then as well as admiring the beautiful rare snow-less cedar tree.

Thanks again to Jeremy for running the hybrid breeding, and Laudine for creating the lovely banners and helping me with the New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge.


----------



## princepoke (Feb 17, 2019)

!!!i got a triple oh my god
thabk u so much for the event and the flowers! ;♡;;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Which other flowers?



The ones at the shop. Whatever has been bought stays, but the ones in the shop will be removed from shop.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you staff for organizing the event! I was only able to breed two roses..rng was not on my side.. oh well. This is why I’m always broke on tbt lol.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 17, 2019)

Praise be to the RNG gods again! xD Thank you TBT staff for such a fun and well-organized event!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 17, 2019)

Omg!!! I?m so excited I got to grow 2 hybrids this event!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## roseflower (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the event staff and congrats everyone


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The ones at the shop. Whatever has been bought stays, but the ones in the shop will be removed from shop.



Oh yes lol, thanks c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 17, 2019)

Jeez, I only grew 2 hybrid Tulips and one hybrid rose.

I?m a bit late in this, but this was a nice event.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 17, 2019)

five pink roses in five days  h e l l  yes

thanks for the event y'all


----------



## Nougat (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the fun event! No luck on my side for the last day; but I did get 4 hybrids in total so I can’t complain!


----------



## Rio_ (Feb 17, 2019)

I managed to grow two lillies in total... which happened to be the only pink hybrid I already owned going into this OTL I wish I could have grown something new, but at least they're cute! 

Thank you so much for putting on this event!!


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for organising this event and congrats to everyone!


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the event and congrats to people who grew hybrids!


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 17, 2019)

This event was great! I got two pink roses so I'm happy


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 17, 2019)

Woo Hoo!! Two Pink Lilies and a Tulip,...  thank you for the ?pretty in pink? new Collectibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I appreciate all the hard work behind these events ... the fun and anticipation each night to see if a hybrid spawned was something I looked forward to


----------



## r a t (Feb 17, 2019)

this event was super cute and sweet, along with the valentine’s day roses, congrats to everyone who grew something!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 17, 2019)

thank u for the valentine flowers, this was a rly fun event, i rly lucked out <3 now to display my roses bc i feel bad heh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2019)

rose
tulip
rose
none
tulip
rose
tulip

what a pattern!






- - - Post Merge - - -

also, thanks for the event and funds as always


----------



## cornimer (Feb 17, 2019)

Yay I'm glad I got something the last day!  Thanks for the event, staff! Congrats to everyone who won beautiful new flower collectibles


----------



## Valzed (Feb 17, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who bred a hybrid on our last night of Flower Week! Congrats to everyone who grew a hybrid this week! Thank you for a very fun event!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2019)

All in all not bad!


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 17, 2019)

I?m so happy I got a pink rose <3 I wish I had enough tbt to spend on more flowers so I could get a pink tulip ;v; but either way I?m so happy aaaa !!<3 the pink rose fits my aesthetic really well I?m so excited haha


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

Anyone know when the rest of the tbt for the picture challenge will be distributed?


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2019)

I liked this event thanks y’all


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 17, 2019)

Woop! 3 pink roses is pretty good for my first time ^~^
Congratz to everyone else who grew hybrids, And I hope anyone who didn’t still had fun participating 
I’m super excited for the next event, I feel like those stores that get christmas calenders in stock the minute halloween ends haha


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2019)

thanks for the hybrid flower collectibles, they look great!

and Congrats to B3N,
the champion gardener of the event!

(also, i wouldn't mind picking up another tulip from shop while still in stock, can anyone float me a small loan of 1,000,000 tbt bells? gracias)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2019)

I had fun breeding tulips. I managed to get two hybrids before selling them, which was lucky for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2019)

ps, selling extra pink hybrid roses and tulips for 999999 tbt each. hmu if interested


----------



## Antonio (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, I got the 6 pink roses i wanted. Thank you staff.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 17, 2019)

This was a fun event!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2019)

I got nothing lol

But I guess I didn't participate a whole bunch. I just had a red rose and white rose, I already felt bad about spending around 200 tbt so I was afraid to spend any more, and whadaya know... it was all for nothing.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 17, 2019)

I just wanted to post a thank you again for this awesome event so I could show off my pretty pink sidebar (I really do love it)  
(This doesn?t mean I have given up on my desired dream of black Hybrid collectibles though.


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got nothing lol
> 
> But I guess I didn't participate a whole bunch. I just had a red rose and white rose, I already felt bad about spending around 200 tbt so I was afraid to spend any more, and whadaya know... it was all for nothing.



Yeah the flowers and fertilizer were pretty expensive! I don’t blame you for not wanting to spend more than 200 tbt lol, I think I spent around the same in this event. Any more seemed like too much of a risk. ;v; But it looks like a lot of people are doing pink hybrid giveaways, so maybe, hopefully, you’ll get lucky ??^^


----------



## Amilee (Feb 17, 2019)

i loved the event! thank you so much c:


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 17, 2019)

Only managed to grow one Pink Rose, but that's perfectly fine since that's all I was hoping for anyway. 

Thanks for the event, and congratulations to everyone else who managed to grow some hybrids.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 17, 2019)

Great event! I had fun while it lasted and I did manage to grow at least one flower for me. So, I'm happy. c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2019)

I know the banner/theme is now back to the norm for the season, but THIS LOOKS WEIRD


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought my phone had glitched when I saw the snow banner, I refreshed the page too ha~


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 17, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I thought my phone had glitched when I saw the snow banner, I refreshed the page too ha~



I miss it already


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> I miss it already


I kind of feel it quaint, the usual silence after the party.

However, thank you very much for the staff! It was cute event.
I hope for it the next time to be held _not_ at the same time with traditional Valentine's event!! Please staff! ;v;


----------



## Nougat (Feb 18, 2019)

Totally already did some research into the next event.. Looks like Easter events are a whole other kind of event though! Already stressing out about finding the clues, but looking forward to it


----------



## Bosmer (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinda bummed I didn't get a single hybrid  ah well maybe next time.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 18, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Totally already did some research into the next event.. Looks like Easter events are a whole other kind of event though! Already stressing out about finding the clues, but looking forward to it



Easter event is really fun (and hard...) Hope there will be one this year. Already training for this.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 19, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Totally already did some research into the next event.. Looks like Easter events are a whole other kind of event though! Already stressing out about finding the clues, but looking forward to it



tbt easter events are my favorite hated hell


----------



## Nougat (Feb 19, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbt easter events are my favorite hated hell



Aw, I hope it doesn't turn into a hell for me! I totaly need to get myself some new easter eggs to hopefully one day obtain the Kirby one


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 19, 2019)

I love the Easter Egg Hunt. Dispise it being hard because you never heard of it/It was in an obvious location/ You missed it in that spot and maybe have overlooked it too many times, I still can’t wait.

I’m gonna need to stack up on bells before the next event that requires bells to get collectibles. I’m almost broke!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 19, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Aw, I hope it doesn't turn into a hell for me! I totaly need to get myself some new easter eggs to hopefully one day obtain the Kirby one



this depends wholly on how many eggs you need to find for what you want from the shop


or if going for the golden egg, just automatic complete hell mode


----------



## Aniko (Feb 19, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I love the Easter Egg Hunt. Dispise it being hard because you never heard of it/It was in an obvious location/ You missed it in that spot and maybe have overlooked it too many times, I still can’t wait.
> 
> I’m gonna need to stack up on bells before the next event that requires bells to get collectibles. I’m almost broke!



Last year I missed the all black one, because I didn't think it was an egg. I saw it but just ignored it OTL


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 21, 2019)

I want to ask this before this gets locked, but when are we gonna get the bells for the AC:NL hybrid showcase thingymajiggy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait. We already got them, oops.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 21, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> this depends wholly on how many eggs you need to find for what you want from the shop
> 
> 
> or if going for the golden egg, just automatic complete hell mode



I’m just going for whatever eggs will be popular enough to trade for the Kirby one!


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

JKHHLHSFFG I didnt realize i got a pink rose until just now :,,,,,,,^D


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 22, 2019)

gobby said:


> JKHHLHSFFG I didnt realize i got a pink rose until just now :,,,,,,,^D



OMG glad I'm not the only one LMAO... I didn't see it in my inventory until a few hours ago ;v;'


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 23, 2019)

I can't remember if this was mentioned before, how long are the classic roses around for til they disappear?


----------



## Heyden (Feb 23, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I can't remember if this was mentioned before, how long are the classic roses around for til they disappear?


Valentines roses disappear tonight usually, unless you mean the normal shop/hybrid roses? Those stay forever.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 23, 2019)

Heyden said:


> Valentines roses disappear tonight usually, unless you mean the normal shop/hybrid roses? Those stay forever.



Oh yes the Valentine's roses lol sorry. Thanks!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you admin for the bells that I got for the photo challenge!! The other thread closed so thanks!!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

*looks at Valentine’s roses still in inventories* uhhhh....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 24, 2019)

shh, don't let them know


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> *looks at Valentine’s roses still in inventories* uhhhh....



Don't tell! I don't want my Waluigi valentine to leave T__T


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 24, 2019)

too late....


----------



## Nougat (Feb 24, 2019)

Sniff, they're gone now!


----------

